# MS Access Kombinationsfeld ausblenden ?



## ZweiA (6. März 2005)

Nabend Leute
Ich hab ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe in einem Formular 10 Kombinationsfelder gemacht, die sind auch alle funktionsbereit. Allerdings brauche ich nicht immer 10 sondern manchmal nur 6 oder 7.
Wie ist es möglich das wenn ich das Formular Drucke, Access mir nur  die benutzten Kombinationsfelder ausdruckt ? Die leeren felder sollten nicht automatisch mit auf dem Blatt sein.

Ich hoffe ich hab es einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.

mfg. 2A


----------

